# CPU Lüfter falschrum montiert.



## Reynolds (28. Mai 2012)

*CPU Lüfter falschrum montiert.*

Hallo,

ich habe mir vor kurzem einen neuen CPU Lüfter gekauft. Jetzt habe ich jedoch beim Einbau einen Fehler gemacht und der Lüfter blässt quasi ins Gehäuse rein.
Ich hab zusätzlich vorne und seitlich einen Lüfter der reinblässt und hinten einen der Luft rausblässt.
Der Hintere und der CPU Lüfter stehen nun natürlich ein wenig in Konkurenz.

Ich möchte den Lüfter nur ungern drehen weil ich dann neuen WLP draufmachen müsste und so etwas habe ich noch nie gemacht. Auf meinem neuen Lüfter war die WLP schon drauf.

Könnte ich statt dem CPU-Lüfter zu drehen den Hinteren Lüfter einfach umdrehen so das er nun auch reinblässt. Oder ist das nicht zu empfehlen.
Ich hätte dann 2 Lüfter die reinblassen und einen der die Luft seitlich rausbefördert.

Auch in der jetzigen nicht gerade optimalen Konfiguration sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung.


----------



## butzler (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter falschrum montiert.*

Hallo und herzlich willkommen im Forum !  
Was für einen Kühler hast Du denn montiert ?

mad


----------



## Colonia (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter falschrum montiert.*

Welche Komponenten sind denn verbaut?


----------



## LeCPU (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter falschrum montiert.*

Hi,

also falschrum montiert gibt es in dem Sinne eigentlich gar nicht! Du hast halt einfach keinen perfekten Airflow... 
Theoretisch könntest du es so lassen, kannst ja mal mit HWMonitor deine Temps auslesen! Wenn die in Ordnung sind, dann lass den Kühler so, wenn nicht, dann drehe in einfach, vllt. klappts es ja, falsch machen kannst du nichts!

Grüße

Edit: Wie ich das hasse, wenn so viele aktiv sind  ^^


----------



## steinschock (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter falschrum montiert.*

Wiso lässt du nicht den Kühler wie er ist und drehst nur den Lüfter am CPU-Kühler um.
oder machst ihn an die andere seite.

So währe es dann komplet richtig.

Was hast du für ein Kühler ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter falschrum montiert.*

Der Kühler wäre mal interessant, auch ein umdrehen des Lüfters allein könnte schon etwas helfen. Wenn es wirklich erst vor kurzem war müßte man den Kühler auch ohne neue WLP umdrehen können.


----------



## Reynolds (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter falschrum montiert.*

Kann den Lüfter vom CPU Kühler nicht einfach umdrehen hab den Arctic Freezer 13 Pro. Der Lüfter passt dort nur auf eine Seite.

Aber so wie es jetzt ist kann es ja auf keinen Fall gut sein, denn jetzt sind quasi 2 Lüfter direkt aufeinander die in entgegengesetzte Richtungen blaßen.

Lüfter ist ca. seit einer Woche drauf.

System:
CPU: i3-2120
Grafikarte: gtx-550-ti


----------



## butzler (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter falschrum montiert.*

Wie der Doc schon schreibt, kannst Du den Kühler nach einer Woche sicherlich problemlos umdrehen, ohne neue Paste aufzutragen.


----------



## steinschock (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter falschrum montiert.*

Lass den Lüfter auf der selben Seite und dreh ihn.
Dann ist er halt Saugen und nicht Blasend montiert, oder umgekehrt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter falschrum montiert.*



steinschock schrieb:


> Lass den Lüfter auf der selben Seite und dreh ihn.
> Dann ist er halt Saugen und nicht Blasend montiert, oder umgekehrt.



Geht ja nicht, klick. Den Siemens Lufthaken kann man noch nicht frei kaufen


----------



## Darkfleet85 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter falschrum montiert.*

Wenn 2 Lüfter gegeneinander blasen bringt das natürlich nicht viel, da hast du 2 Varianten. 1 fällt schon aus weil du den CPU Kühler nicht vom Prozessor nehmen willst um den zu drehen. So kommt halt NR.2 dreh einfach den anderen Lüfter. Dir ist schon klar dass wenn man den Lüfter dreht, dass der in die andere Richtung bläst?

gutes Gelingen..


----------



## xSunshin3x (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter falschrum montiert.*

@Darkfleet ja dann blasen beide Lüfter in Richtung CPU. (ist zwar besser, wie wenn 2 gegeneinander anpusten, aber dann doch lieber neu montieren)

Deshalb würd ich eher den Kühler anderstrum montieren. Da kannst du eig nicht viel falsch machen.. und dann hättest du auch wirklich den optimalsten Airflow..


----------

